
Show HN: Commons Host DNS-over-HTTPS CDN with 20+ edge servers - sebastiaand
https://dev.to/commonshost/how-we-built-a-doh-cdn-with-20-global-edge-servers-in-10-days-1man
======
markyang12
Impressive! It would be cool if you could implement some of the pi-hole DNS
blocklists in your DoH CDN.

~~~
sebastiaand
Thanks! Pi-hole is a great project. We have been looking at how to incorporate
filtering. Current challenge is making DOH more accessible through a reverse
proxy. Coming soon:
[https://github.com/commonshost/dohnut](https://github.com/commonshost/dohnut)

